#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Прошу помощи >  > > >  >  >  Помогите! Спиваюсь!

## Сатнам

Это не место общения анонимных алкоголиков, но может быть - два-три совета и помогли бы тут больше, чем в среде "спецов". Пить непотребно много пива стал последнее время и процесс становится поглощающим, есть, что-то в Учении и у Учеников Будды по этому факты? :Frown: 
А есть у кого-то та-же проблема?

----------


## Ersh

Просто откажитесь от любого алкоголя и пива в том числе. Тогда это сработает. И будет согласно учению Будды.

----------

Alex Dharmasiya (31.01.2010), Denli (31.01.2010), Homer (30.01.2010), Naldjorpa (31.01.2010), Vadim K (07.06.2011), Алексей Е (04.06.2012), Буль (04.06.2012), Маркион (06.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (07.06.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (31.01.2010), Фил (04.06.2012), Чиффа (31.01.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Пиво плохое в пластиковых бутылках, не надо его пить. Сейчас живое пиво продают, которое портится через день два, у хорошего пива даже плесень появляется. Если то пиво что в бутылках продают на месяц оставить то с ним ничего не случится, это одни консерванты, попробуй попить сначала живое пиво.

----------


## Гьялцен

Набираете в поиске Жданов- Углов теория трезвости.
Лучше видео смотреть.

----------


## Ersh

> Пиво плохое в пластиковых бутылках, не надо его пить. Сейчас живое пиво продают, которое портится через день два, у хорошего пива даже плесень появляется. Если то пиво что в бутылках продают на месяц оставить то с ним ничего не случится, это одни консерванты, попробуй попить сначала живое пиво.


Переход на "более качественную" спиртосодержащую жидкость ни в коей мере не решит проблему топикстартера.

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.06.2012), Dr Chomsky (01.02.2010), Pema Sonam (06.06.2011), Sengel (09.06.2011), Буль (31.01.2010), Илия (09.02.2010), Кунзанг Янгдзом (03.02.2010), Маркион (06.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (06.06.2011), Сергей А (31.01.2010), Фил (04.06.2012)

----------


## Zom

Проблему знаю и понимаю. Переведу для вас небольшой кусочек из канона по теме:





> Тогда Дост. Ананда, вместе с домохозяином Тапуссой отправились к Благословенному и, по прибытии, поклонившись ему, они сели рядом. Затем Дост. Ананда обратился к Благословенному: "Домохозяин Тапусса сказал мне: "Почтенный Ананда, мы, домохозяева, не отказывающие себе в удовлетворении чувственных желаний, радуемся чувственным наслаждениям, наслаждаемся ими, восхищаемся ими. Для нас - домохозяев, не отказывающих себе в удовлетворении чувственных желаний, радующихся чувственным наслаждениям, наслаждающихся ими, восхищающихся ими - самоотречение (от них) подобно отвесному обрыву. И всё же я слышал, что в этом учении и дисциплине сердца даже самых юных монахов тянутся к отречению, становятся (в этом) уверенными, устойчивыми и крепкими, видящими в этом покой. И вот именно в этом моменте эта самая доктрина и дисциплина противоречива для большинства людей (в смысле отречения от чувственности)".
> 
> "Именно так, Ананда, именно так. Даже у меня, до того, как я достиг Пробуждения, когда я всё ещё был непросветлённым бодхисаттвой, была такая мысль: "Отречение - это хорошо. Уединение - это хорошо". Но моё сердце не стремилось к отречению, не становилось (в этом) устойчивым, уверенным и крепким, не видело в этом покоя. 
> 
> Тогда ко мне мысль пришла: "В чём причина, в чём источник того, что моё сердце не устремляется к отречению, не становится (в этом) устойчивым, не становится уверенным и крепким?" Тогда ко мне пришла (следующая) мысль: "Я не мог увидеть изъяны в чувственных наслаждениях. Я не развивал [эту тему]. Я не понимал выгоды в отречении. Я не ознакомил себя с этим. Вот почему моё сердце не устремляется к отречению, не становится устойчивым, уверенным и крепким, не видит в этом покоя".
> 
> Тогда ко мне пришла мысль: "Что если я, увидев изъяны чувственных наслаждений, буду развивать эту тему? И что если я, осознав выгоду отречения, я ознакомлю себя с этим, и появится возможность того, что моё сердце устремится к отречению, станет устойчивым, уверенным и крепким, видя в этом покой".
> 
> Тогда, через какое-то время, узрев изъяны в чувственных наслаждениях, я развивал эту тему. Поняв выгоду отречения, я ознакомил себя с ним. Моё сердце устремилось к отречению, стало устойчивым, уверенным и крепким, видя в этом покой".
> ...

----------

Alexeiy (04.02.2010), Dorje Dugarov (04.06.2012), Dr Chomsky (01.02.2010), Homer (30.01.2010), Janna (04.04.2010), Joy (06.06.2011), Karadur (07.02.2010), Naldjorpa (31.01.2010), Pavel (01.02.2010), Secundus (01.02.2010), SlavaR (10.11.2012), Upornikov Vasily (22.11.2011), Won Soeng (31.01.2010), Алевлад (05.06.2012), Александр Владленович Белоусов (31.01.2010), Алексей Е (07.06.2011), Алексей Самохин (11.06.2011), Буль (01.02.2010), Доржик (30.01.2010), Дубинин (30.01.2010), Дхармананда (05.06.2012), Евгения Горенко (30.01.2010), Людмила Покровская (08.06.2011), Маркион (06.06.2012), Ната (01.02.2010), Поляков (30.01.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.06.2011)

----------


## Yeshe

очень наглядно и познавательно - для любителей пива

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_0wLQ9fXUY

и вообще там много антиалкогольных роликов, я даже видела их собранными в большое кино, но не найду. Хорошо западает в память и помогает при возникшем искушении. Даже если будете пить после этого, то будете вспоминать периодически, и будет появляться желание остановиться. Уловите этот тормозной момент - и если вы его усилите, то покончите с зависимостью. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3vzfRWSup8

----------

Ometoff (01.02.2010)

----------


## Ануруддха

Нужно принять простое решение - не пить.
В качестве опоры может помочь принятие утренних обетов, в числе которых отказ от алкоголя. В это случае когда у вас возникнет ситуация пить или не пить вы будете осознавать, что выбор утром уже был сделан.

----------

Ersh (30.01.2010), Karma Sherab (31.01.2010), Won Soeng (31.01.2010), Буль (01.02.2010), Поляков (30.01.2010), Фил (04.06.2012), Эделизи (09.11.2013)

----------


## Сауди

Мне приходилось видеть достаточно людей, как живых так и мертвых употребляющих/употреблявших алкоголь, для того, что бы осознать пагубность этой привычки, ещё до знакомства с буддизмом. Однако тяга к пиву у меня была, и человек познакомивший меня с буддизмом, как то предложил мне наблюдать за этой тягой как за некой абстрактной величиной, для того что бы понять причину её возникновения. Т.е. в тот момент когда возникает такое желание, не становиться тем, кто следует этому желанию, а наблюдать, как оно возникает, как это желание реализовывается в теле/эмоциях/мыслях, и понять ту причину почему я собственно хочу выпить.
Насколько я тогда понял, желание выпить было связано с тем, что в этом состоянии уменьшается общее количество мыслей приходящих в этот момент, и следовательно травмирующих мыслей, и это воспринимается как "блаженство" которое мне хотелось повторить.

----------

Secundus (01.02.2010), Upornikov Vasily (22.11.2011), Won Soeng (31.01.2010), Бодо (09.11.2013)

----------


## Zom

Мне кстати в своё время позволили бросить пить любой алкоголь две вещи - 1) правила панча силы (5 обетов) которые я хотел соблюдать до конца и 2) сутта, где утвержалось, что питие алкоголя ведёт в низшие миры, а в случае рождения человеком (в качестве самого меньшего результата) - ведёт к нарушению работы сознания, к безумию.




> Насколько я тогда понял, желание выпить было связано с тем, что в этом состоянии уменьшается общее количество мыслей приходящих в этот момент, и следовательно травмирующих мыслей, и это воспринимается как "блаженство" которое мне хотелось повторить.


Угу, часто бывает так, что выпивка принимается для снятия стресса. Однако если постоянно отмечать, что по факту это не только не уводит от стресса, а накапливает его ещё больше (выпивон кончается,  проблемы не решаются или ухудшаются), то это должно помочь в решении бросить.

----------

Homer (30.01.2010), Janna (04.04.2010), Upornikov Vasily (22.11.2011), Алексей Е (04.06.2012)

----------


## куру хунг

> Это не место общения анонимных алкоголиков, но может быть - два-три совета и помогли бы тут больше, чем в среде "спецов".


 А я думаю, как раз наоборот. Вам больше будет пользы от общения в среде "спецов", а именно в среде Анонимных Алкоголиков.
 И посему настоятельно вам советую, не медлить, а сейчас же пошукать в сети ресурсы Анонимных Алкоголиков, ознакомиться предварительно с программой выздоровления. И в ближайшее время, преломив гордыню, ноги в руки и дуть в ближайшую группу АА(Анонимных Алкоголиков), благо в МСК их весьма немало.

----------


## Маша_ла

Есть такая теория, что алкоголизм - это стресс, вызванный жалостью к себе самого алкоголика или его ближайшего окружения - жены, особенно и т.п.
Так что, работайте над собой и переставайте себя жалеть!
А то жизнь эта пропадет зазря..

Еще подумайте, кому выгодно, чтобы люди думали, что пиво - не алкоголь. Кому выгодно, чтобы люди спивались, смотрели тв и не думали.. И хотите ли вы потворстовать тем, кто насаждает такие идеи для общей массы.. Хотите ли вы быть винтиком, которому ни повернуться, ни вздохнуть от рождения до смерти.. Без выбора, идущим по инерции по пути, который за него для него выбрали те, кому выгодно, чтобы народ тупел и покупал пиво и смотрел тв, соображал на троих и мучался чувством вины..

Короче, не жалейте себя, а думайте, думайте.. Кому вы потакаете пья и хотите ли вы, в итоге, сидеть и не чирикать, поскольку другого выбора нету.. Думайте и вылезайте из своей ямы сами. Ну, или с помощью кого-то. Но я уверена, что это - самостоятельное решение. Когда не на кого сваливать вину за свои срывы и т.п., только тогда получается на самом деле что-то бросать и менять в своей жизни. Я так уверенно думаю и желаю вам удачи!

----------

Janna (04.04.2010), Буль (01.02.2010)

----------


## ullu

Останавливайтесь пока не стал поглощающим.
Есть клиники, в которых проводят чистку организма , это снимает физиологическую зависимость. 
Пока мир не кажется мрачным без бутылки пива - останавливайтесь вообще.
Потом будет уже совсем сложно.

----------

Буль (04.06.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

Легко останавливать желание, когда оно только назревает. Когда оно еще не спровоцировано.

Если сознательно избегать мест и времени, где может возникнуть соблазн, возникновение соблазна уменьшается
Если перед посещением мест и времени, где может возникнуть соблазн, при невозможности избегания, сознательно воздержаться от следования соблазну (воздержаться от предчувствия, радости, смакования ожидаемого удовольствия), то возникновение соблазна уменьшается.
Если соблазн уже возник, и испытывается предчувствие, радость, смакование ожидаемого удовольствия, то ясное решение о воздержании, подкрепленное сосредоточением на негативных последствиях, на неприятных ощущениях сопровождающих процесс удовольствия, поможет погасить возникший соблазн.
Если же по неосознанности, невежеству, потаканию соблазну, соблазн уже обнаружен утоляемым, следует сосредоточиться на пагубных факторах потаканию соблазну и на полноте чувств и ощущений, при утолении, включая неприятные, отвратительные.


Не так и сложно различать состояние, когда ум спокоен, и когда ум увлечен (особенно сильно увлечен) какими либо страстями. Наблюдение возникновения и исчезновения этих страстей помогает тренировать постоянную осознанность. Постоянная осознанность помогает воздерживаться от ситуаций, в которых страсть может стать омрачающей.

----------

Alexeiy (04.02.2010), Joy (06.06.2011), Аминадав (01.02.2010), Буль (01.02.2010)

----------


## AlekseyE

> Это не место общения анонимных алкоголиков, но может быть - два-три совета и помогли бы тут больше, чем в среде "спецов". Пить непотребно много пива стал последнее время и процесс становится поглощающим, есть, что-то в Учении и у Учеников Будды по этому факты?
> А есть у кого-то та-же проблема?


Прежде всего нужно ваше твердое внутренне решение бросить пить. Без этого решения вам никто не поможет, даже если все вокруг вам будут что-то советовать.
И завязывать нужно с любым алкоголем, с дорогим и дешевым, с качественным и некачественным, с крепким и слабым. Завязывать навсегда. Делать более длительными перерывы в употреблении смысла не имеет - так вы пить не закончите.
Я, например, для себя так решил, что в этой жизни я свою дозу уже выпил.
Кроме того, как тут уже советовали, нужно почистить организм, особенно если вы пиво употребляете.

----------

Буль (01.02.2010)

----------


## Won Soeng

> очень наглядно и познавательно - для любителей пива
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_0wLQ9fXUY
> 
> и вообще там много антиалкогольных роликов, я даже видела их собранными в большое кино, но не найду. Хорошо западает в память и помогает при возникшем искушении. Даже если будете пить после этого, то будете вспоминать периодически, и будет появляться желание остановиться. Уловите этот тормозной момент - и если вы его усилите, то покончите с зависимостью. 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3vzfRWSup8


Вот этот, видимо
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tiAe86jDPCA

----------

Алексей Каверин (04.06.2012)

----------


## Denli

Есть проблема с алкоголем - я его полюбил. Когда был моложе, все было несколько проще: я не пил в принципе, и очень расстраивался, когда ко мне приходили друзья, приносили выпивку, и не плохую порой выпивку, и приходилось участвовать в застолье.

А лет наверное пять назад я распробовал вкус хорошего алкоголя и его полюбил. Т.е. в пьяным я никогда не бываю, но если дома появляется бутылка с амритой, то все время ощущая беспокойство, пока не прикончу ее.

Наверное, это проблема.

----------


## Юй Кан

У алкоголя, как говорят специалисты, есть одно "достоинство": бокируя добные доли головного мозга, отвечающие за самокритику, самоконтроль, социальное поведение, отношения с окружающими и т.п., он снимает внутренние тормоза (робость, стеснение, страх и т.п.), позволяя выпившему/пьяному вести себя "более естественно". Раскрепощаются эмоции и деблокируются псих. комплексы. Отсюда -- сладкая иллюзия свободы, достигаемой посредством алкоголя.
Но при продолжительном и нарастающем приёме алкоголя лобные доли постепенно просто разрушаются или атрофируют, следствием чего становится деградация личности.

Таким образом, при осознавании того, в чём состоит основная "прелесть" употребления алк. напитков, для отказа от них необходимо, прежде всего, начинать работу над своими внутренними "блоками".

----------

Secundus (07.06.2011), Эделизи (11.11.2013)

----------


## Чиффа

Мне всегда казалось, что в полном отказе от алкоголя есть ловушка: человек говорит себе, что не будет употреблять алкоголь, НО в небольшом количестве алкоголь содержится, например, в кефире, используется для выпечки и т.д. Некоторые лекарства разводят спиртом.  Как с этим быть?

----------


## Буль

> Мне всегда казалось, что в полном отказе от алкоголя есть ловушка: человек говорит себе, что не будет употреблять алкоголь, НО в небольшом количестве алкоголь содержится, например, в кефире, используется для выпечки и т.д. Некоторые лекарства разводят спиртом.  Как с этим быть?


Никак. Эти дозы алкоголя не вызывают опьянения.

----------

Bob (31.01.2010), Ersh (31.01.2010), Joy (06.06.2011), Zom (31.01.2010), Фил (04.06.2012), Чиффа (31.01.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

Друзья, убедительнейшая просьба-перестаньте давать советы  парню, и просто флудить,  кто не в теме.
 Ваша болтовня не так безобидна, как может вам казаться.
 Без преувеличения, на кону жизнь и здоровье человека, своими дилетанскими "размышлизмами", Вы можете только осложнить проблему человека.

 Ещё раз-очень убедительно прошу писать в этой теме, кто реально имеет, как опыт этого коварного заболевания, так и опыт выздоровления.
 Подумайте хорошенько, даже если Вами движут очень чистые намерения, может оказаться, что это те самые благие намерения, которые как известно ведут в ад.

 А некоторым бы я посоветовал вообще удалить свои сообщения.

 Судя по тому, что это на моей памяти, вообще первый случай на БФ, когда человек возопил, и открыто признался в своей проблеме и попросил помощи, ситуация у парня действительно сложная.
 И без помощи извне он реально уже не может справиться с заболеванием.

 Всё чем мы можем тут ему помочь, так это только убедить идти к специалистам реально решать проблему.
 И больше ничего. Всё остальное пустая болтовня. Несущая исключительно вред
 человеку.

 Помочь ему могут, только, либо квалифицированный врач нарколог психотерапевт, либо группа взаимопомощи(это те самые Анонимные Алкоголики или АА). Но поскольку грамотных наркологов не так уж и много, даже в МСК, лучше идти немедля в АА. 

 Поверьте, я знаю о чём говорю и не понаслышке. :Mad:

----------

Ersh (31.01.2010), Александр С (07.02.2010), Буль (31.01.2010), Эделизи (11.11.2013)

----------


## Буль

Сатнам, поймите, что чем дольше Вы затягиваете процесс привыкания к алкоголю тем труднее будет от этого избавиться. С каждым выпиванием отвыкание будет всё трудней. Вы затягиваете петлю на своей шее. Вы умный человек, и понимаете что вылезать нужно как можно скорее, дальше будет только хуже.

----------

Фил (04.06.2012)

----------


## Zom

> Помочь ему могут, только, либо квалифицированный врач нарколог психотерапевт, либо группа взаимопомощи(это те самые Анонимные Алкоголики или АА).


Неправда. У меня была проблема, но мне не понадобилось не первое, ни второе.
Как говорится - "_Узрите силу Дхаммы!_" (с) Ананда

----------

Bob (31.01.2010), Буль (31.01.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Неправда. У меня была проблема, но мне не понадобилось не первое, ни второе.
> Как говорится - "_Узрите силу Дхаммы!_" (с) Ананда


1. Проблема проблеме рознь. Кто то и от вида чахлой печени может завязать.
Тут дело в дефинициях. Ежели кто то может каким то иным способом завязать(в случае Зума-это как я понял столкновение с Дхармой и принятие обетов), то это значит только, что зависимость ещё не зашла достаточно глубоко, и это даже не  зависимостьи от алкоголя(или попросту алкоголизм), можно назвать неумеренным питиём или отсутствием частичного контроля за потреблением алкоголя.

 А алкоголизм в чистом виде, это когда-ничего уже не тормозит ни какие аргументы понятные обычному разумному человеку.

 Я лично имею личный опыт наблюдения за алкоголиками, которые как средство преодоления зависимости выбирали религию, или АА.
 Те кто уходят в религиозные группы(в основном христианские), а не в АА, неизмеримо чаще срываются.

 2. И второе. Зум, а какие наши годы? Сколь времени воздерживаемся от употребления? Мож ещё не вечер? Мож ещё рано говорить гоп(пока не перепрыгнул? Я наблюдал таких истовых христиан-завязавших алкоголиков, мама не горюй. Лет по 10 не употребляли. А потом в такие чёрные запои уходили. Ого-го.
 Чиркани в ЛС, сколько времени не пьёш. Ежели здесь не хочешь. Тайна исповеди гарантированна.

----------


## Евгения Горенко

Немного об исследованиях в области физиологии в контексте темы. 

Читала, что у алкоголиков со стажем в мозгу находят такие же самые хим. соединения, что и у героиновых наркоманов. То есть в конце концов получается реальная героиновая зависимость. Без грамма приема самого этого наркотика. 
И что эти хим. соединения не выводятся из мозга. Не вымываются организмом.

Так что чем дальше, чем меньше шансов освободиться только силой воли и дисциплиной. Алкоголь просто встраивается в организм на уровне *жизнеобеспечения*. И тогда отказ от него не просто испытание для воли и характера, но реальная опасность для *физического* поддержания жизни. 

Наркологи говорят, что _бывших_ алкоголиков не бывает. Бывают в ремиссии. И возможность мгновенно сорваться туда, откуда с такими усилиями выполз, существует всегда, независимо от срока полной сухости.
Дело не в силе воли. Так просто работает сам организм.

----------

куру хунг (31.01.2010)

----------


## Саша П.

Существуют вполне объяснимые причины, почему одни становится алкоголезависимыми, а другие нет. Разобраться можно на досуге, потом, когда перестанете пить, а сейчас важно понять главное: вы - алкоголик, и пить вам больше нельзя.

Ум пытается найти компромисс. Пить только хороший алкоголь, пить понемногу, пить время от времени. Не пить какое-то время, "отдохнуть", а " там видно будет". Все это не для вас.  

Ваша "биохимия", ваша кровь говорит о другом.  Пить надо бросать сразу, бросать раз и навсегда, бросать СЕЙЧАС.

Что вам может в этом помочь? Ни одно средство не рассчитано на то, чтобы действовать помимо  вашей  воли. Часто говорят, для начала  нужно "50 на 50". Первые пятьдесят , минимум пятьдесят,  это ваша решимость, понимание того, что написано выше, а вторые - те самые искусные средства, которые вы ищите и несомненно найдете, если найдете в себе первые пятьдесят процентов желания и готовности бросить пить.

Что такое вторые пятьдесят ? Это и медицина, и Анонимные Алкоголики, и уединение, и обет и многое другое. Но повторюсь, в основе - ваше желание. Вторые пятьдесят, это то, что поможет вам  самому решить проблему. Решить на все сто.

Готовьтесь к тому, что будет очень тяжело  без алкоголя года два-три. А потом все будет хорошо.

----------

Буль (01.02.2010), куру хунг (31.01.2010)

----------


## Бо

> Наш учитель Будда Шакьямуни повелел так: "Воздерживайтесь вовсе от употребления водки, влекущей ко множеству пороков". 
> 
> И еще он сказал: "Послушайте и вы, мои ученики - монахи. Если (кто из вас) выпьет водки хотя бы даже с росинку, удерживающуюся на кончике травинки, то он не будет более моим учеником. Те из монахов, кто будет пить водку, как бы впадут в безумие и станут невоздержанны в делах тела, речи и мысли. Будут болтать пустые, непристойные и грубые слова. В душе своей возлелеют все пороки, в том числе похоть, гнев, невежество, гордыню, скупость и зависть. Когда, (напившись водки), потеряют сознание и упадут замертво, то осрамятся они, дав собакам облизать свой испачканный рвотой рот и позволив посторонним людям созерцать свои обнаженные срамные места и прочее. Из-за того что рожденные вместе с ними божества покинут их, а грозные хранители святого учения разгневаются, у них ни с того ни с сего пойдет носом кровь и они погибнут какой - нибудь ужасной смертью - упав со скалы или с лошади, застигнутые наводнением или пожаром. И тогда они падут в восемнадцать адов, такие, как восемь горячих и восемь холодных, и будут невыносимо долго терпеть муки Вечного ада".


http://spiritual.ru/lib/vodka.html

Насчёт Ада не знаю, а вот падение в мир животных уже в этой жизни - это 100%

----------

Joy (06.06.2011), Александр Владленович Белоусов (31.01.2010)

----------


## куру хунг

> Существуют вполне объяснимые причины, почему одни становится алкоголезависимыми, а другие нет. Разобраться можно на досуге, потом, когда перестанете пить, а сейчас важно понять главное: вы - алкоголик, и пить вам больше нельзя.
> 
> Ум пытается найти компромисс. Пить только хороший алкоголь, пить понемногу, пить время от времени. Не пить какое-то время, "отдохнуть", а " там видно будет". Все это не для вас.  
> 
> Ваша "биохимия", ваша кровь говорит о другом.  Пить надо бросать сразу, бросать раз и навсегда, бросать СЕЙЧАС.
> 
> Что вам может в этом помочь? Ни одно средство не рассчитано на то, чтобы действовать помимо воли "клиента". Часто можно слышать, для начала -  50 на 50. Первые пятьдесят , минимум пятьдесят,  это ваша решимость, понимание того, что написано выше, а вторые - те самые искусные средства, которые вы ищите и несомненно найдете, если найдете в себе первые пятьдесят процентов желания и готовности бросить пить.
> 
> Что такое вторые пятьдесят ? Это и медицина, и Анонимные Алкоголики, и уединение, и обет и многое другое. Но повторюсь, в основе - ваше желание. Вторые пятьдесят, это то, что поможет вам  самому решить проблему. Решить на все сто.
> ...


 Браво. Вот видно сразу -человек "в теме" :Wink: 

 Только одно ещё уточнение к сказанному Саша П.




> Ни одно средство не рассчитано на то, чтобы действовать помимо воли "клиента". Часто можно слышать, для начала -  50 на 50. Первые пятьдесят , минимум пятьдесят,  это ваша решимость, понимание того, что написано выше,


 тут только беда в том, что желание, решимость алкоголика завязать, штука весьма неустойчивая и подвижная :Embarrassment: .

 Великое множество раз и сам проходил и другие алкаши подтвердят.
 Сёдня с утра у тебя непоколебимая решимость, завязать раз и навсегда . А к вечеру себя обнаруживаешь в кабаке жрущим водяру.
 И думаешь, что это за блажь на меня с утра нашла, что мне нельзя пить.
 Вполне прекрасно себя чувствую и т. д. Ну те кто пил знают, о чём я.

 Так вот , что б постоянно поддерживать эту  твёрдую решимость-с сегодняшнего дня ни капли, и нужны алкоголику поддержка либо со стороны нарколога-психотерапевта, либо группы АА.
 В противном случае попытки завязать в одиночку полагаясь исключительно на своё , как может казаться твёрдое желание бросить пить, кончаются, увы,  весьма печальным результатом.

----------

Алексей Е (05.06.2012), Буль (04.06.2012), Саша П. (31.01.2010)

----------


## ullu

> А лет наверное пять назад я распробовал вкус хорошего алкоголя и его полюбил. Т.е. в пьяным я никогда не бываю, но если дома появляется бутылка с амритой, то все время ощущая беспокойство, пока не прикончу ее.
> 
> Наверное, это проблема.


Это называется типа алкоголизм второй степени. Двое моих друзей недавно лечились, хорошо что во время смогли увидеть, что есть проблема.
Сперва просто выпивали вечером, после работы , бокал хорошего вина. Затем выпивали бокал вина с утра и вечером. Потом в один день алкоголя в доме вдруг не оказалось и утром человека начало трясти. 
Хорошо что он сразу сообразил, что это зависимость конкретная.

----------

Secundus (01.02.2010), Буль (04.06.2012)

----------


## Саша П.

> Так вот , чтоб постоянно поддерживать эту  твёрдую решимость-с сегодняшнего дня ни капли, и нужны алкоголику поддержка либо со стороны нарколога-психотерапевта, либо группы АА.
>  В противном случае попытки завязать в одиночку полагаясь исключительно на своё , как может казаться твёрдое желание бросить пить, кончаются, увы,  весьма печальным результатом.


О том, что в основе любых изменений желание и решимость, более того действия самого  "пациента" и будет говорить терапевт.
В противном случае это был бы шарлатан. Я акцентирую внимание на том, что здесь чудес не бывает.
Важно знать, что ни один врач не вылечит душу, он может только помочь, подсказать, подтолкнуть, создать ситуацию, остальное все-таки приходиться делать самому.

Но мне кажется, мы  с вами пишем  примерно одно .

----------

куру хунг (31.01.2010)

----------


## Zom

> А алкоголизм в чистом виде, это когда-ничего уже не тормозит ни какие аргументы понятные обычному разумному человеку.


Так по сабжу - человек не в такой ситуации. Вы ж сами говорите - пишите по делу - вот и рассматриваем советы, которые применимы в данной конкретной ситуации.




> И второе. Зум, а какие наши годы? Сколь времени воздерживаемся от употребления? Мож ещё не вечер? Мож ещё рано говорить гоп(пока не перепрыгнул? Я наблюдал таких истовых христиан-завязавших алкоголиков, мама не горюй. Лет по 10 не употребляли. А потом в такие чёрные запои уходили. Ого-го.


Вообще на этот вопрос надо отвечать комплексно - ибо если говорить о личностных изменениях [моих] после прихода к Дхамме - то полный отказ от алкоголя - это лишь побочный, скажем так, эффект по сравнению с иными изменениями, кои настолько значительны, что я сам этому поражаюсь. Поэтому не стоит пугать тем, что пущусь во все тяжкие, "только потому что подвязался ради Дхармы" -) Если вы действительно видите, понимаете и пратикуете Дхамму, то назад пути нет. А если нет - то тогда согласен - возможность заново пуститься во все тяжкие существует.

----------


## Ersh

> Готовьтесь к тому, что будет очень тяжело без алкоголя года два-три. А потом все будет хорошо.


Совершенно не обязательно. Наоборот - уже через месяц начнется подъем сил и бешеный прилив энергии.
Надо просто понять и принять одну элементарную вещь. Целью, и одновременно методом избавления от алкоголизма является полное прекращение употребления алкоголя. (Микроскопические дозы типа кефира и лекарств не в счет). Раз и навсегда.
Все эти психологические консультации, походы к чудодейственным лекарям - метод оттянуть простое и единственное решение. А тянуть не надо.
АА хороший способ, для тех, кому нужна поддержка извне, работает.
Я бросил пить сам, это было легко. Ну недельку помаялся похмельем. Но тому, кто пьет это дело привычное. 
13 лет ремиссии.

----------

Zom (01.02.2010), Буль (04.06.2012), куру хунг (01.02.2010), Шавырин (31.01.2010)

----------


## Alex Dharmasiya

Я не верю, что человек не может найти в себе силы отказатся от алкоголя. Пример женщина пенсионного возроста с диагнозом пивной алкоголизм. И то - бросила самостоятельно. Я просто прослезился. ))))

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.06.2012)

----------


## Маша_ла

Ну вообще-то.. Если говорить честно.. Я бросила давно-давно наркотики. Не героин, но тоже поганая химия.. Так вот.. 2 года, каждый день, несколько раз в день я должна была говорить "нет!" своему эго, которое придумывало небывалые извинения для того, чтобы, ну в последний раз, ну потому что стресс, ну потому, ну поэтому, уговаривало меня принять наркотик. Через 2 года это просто прекратилось и началась нормальная жизнь.
Но это был вопрос только лишь принятого решения. Я решила, что я умру, но не буду идиоткой-наркоманкой. Решила бросить наркотики, даже ценой своей жизни. Вот с такой только решимостью и можно что-то изменить, я считаю.

В итоге, конечно, я стала просто идиоткой  :Smilie:  Но зато драгс-фри.. Курить окончательно я бросила буквально недавно. Хотя еще предвижу уговоры покурить со стороны эго. Но вообще щас дым не переношу. Легкие свои жалко. Что касается алкоголя, то тоже - алкоголь-фри. И все прекрасно. Хватает 4-5 часов сна в день. Ничего не болит и вообще, жизнь другая стала. Хотя я и раньше особо не употребляла, но мне просто нравился вкус кр. вина вместе с жареным мясом  :Smilie:  Ну по бокалу почти ежедневно принимала на душу после работы.. А теперь - пофиг. Другие ценности в жизни, другие приоритеты. 

Все меняется, желаю автору темы найти в себе силы измениться самому к лучшему. Жизнь действительно этого стоит. Хотя, работа над собой никогда не заканчивается. Чем дальше в лес, тем толще партизаны  :Smilie:  По крайней мере, хорошо иметь незамутненный ум и здоровье на время этой жизни все же..

----------

Ersh (01.02.2010), Fat (03.02.2010), Könchog Ngagwang Nyendrak (07.02.2010), Secundus (01.02.2010), Sergus (01.02.2010), Zom (01.02.2010), Алексей Е (05.06.2012), Бо (01.02.2010), Буль (01.02.2010), Ната (01.02.2010), Сауди (01.02.2010), Саша П. (01.02.2010), Эделизи (11.11.2013), Юй Кан (01.02.2010)

----------


## Сергей А

А ты когда нибудь задумывался о том - каково оно - не пить? Попробуй! Чем ты жертвуешь? Да ни чем! Сознанием, которое ни на что не способно в этом состоянии? Или утренними "приходами"? Я оч хорошо знаю эту масть...

----------

Dorje Dugarov (04.06.2012), Ersh (01.02.2010), Zom (01.02.2010), Буль (01.02.2010)

----------


## Ersh

> Я не верю, что человек не может найти в себе силы отказатся от алкоголя.


К сожалению, мы все знаем примеры, когда люди не находят в себе такой силы. И гибнут - морально или физически.

И еще - тому, кто бросает пить, надо быть готовым, что его привычное окружение, которое сформировалось за время такой жизни, не всегда будет с пониманием относиться к тому, что человек завязал. Многие имеют определенные выгоды от манипулирования пьющим человеком. Это называется созависимость. Но это уж придется выбирать - либо продолжающаяся деградация к известному концу, либо спасение.

----------

Won Soeng (02.02.2010), Буль (01.02.2010), Доржик (02.02.2010), куру хунг (01.02.2010)

----------


## Secundus

автору темы - попробуйте также ребефинг, это современная обработка пранаямы именно для современного человека, думаю, уже после одного часового сеанса тяга уменьшится сильно

----------


## Саша П.

> Совершенно не обязательно. Наоборот - уже через месяц начнется подъем сил и бешеный прилив энергии.


 Дело в том, что та революция, которая происходит в мозгах, бросить пить можно мгновенно и не пить никогда,  примеров тому миллион, все-таки не сразу сказывается на энергии, и далеко не разом "перестраивается" тело. остаточные процессы  в теле, пока все выведется и перестроится  - это те самые годы. Так говорит наука.  :Smilie:  
Телу можно помочь, баня, диета, йога, бег рысцой, но... Та же наука, статистика говорит о том, что начинают возвращаться к вредным привычкам именно через два-три года воздержания, когда казалось бы все позади.
 Вот и стоит особенно быть начеку в этот период.

----------

Доржик (02.02.2010), куру хунг (01.02.2010)

----------


## Джигме

> Это не место общения анонимных алкоголиков, но может быть - два-три совета и помогли бы тут больше, чем в среде "спецов". Пить непотребно много пива стал последнее время и процесс становится поглощающим, есть, что-то в Учении и у Учеников Будды по этому факты?
> А есть у кого-то та-же проблема?



А вы на безалкоголькое перейдите. Мне "сибирская корона" безалкогольное нравится. Сей час его пью вместо алкогольного.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> автору темы - попробуйте также ребефинг, это современная обработка пранаямы именно для современного человека, думаю, уже после одного часового сеанса тяга уменьшится сильно


Но при этом, пожалуйста, будьте внимательны, что поскольку это «современная обработка», её влияние на организм не было хорошо изучено. А поэтому существует риск вляпаться в другую зависимость.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Просто в нашем пиве как мне сейчас кажется есть химия которая сродни наркотику. Чел попил пивасика, опять охота и т.д.

----------


## Буль

Доржик, этот наркотик называется "алкоголь". В водке он тоже присутствует в количестве 40% от объёма. Пора бы это знать...

----------

Ersh (03.02.2010), Доржик (02.02.2010), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2011)

----------


## Сергей А

> Доржик, этот наркотик называется "алкоголь". В водке он тоже присутствует в количестве 40% от объёма. Пора бы это знать...


Не, в пиве еще что-то содержиться, способствующее привыканию. Хмель? Солод? Химияя какая-то? Точно не знаю. Не даром "пивной" алкоголизм выведен в отдельную категорию. Вроде как и не напиваешься до беспамятства - но постоянно тянет выпить еще.

Ужасная вещь :Frown:  Очень большая часть молодежи на этом "висит" просто :Frown: 

Но есть хорошие новости!
1. Через неделю после отказа тяга уходит.
2. Отвыкнуть от пива не так сложно, как от крепких "напитков" или от сигарет. Особого дискомфорта нет.

Самое главное - твёрдо принять решение.

----------


## Dr Chomsky

> Не, в пиве еще что-то содержиться, способствующее привыканию. Хмель? Солод? Химияя какая-то? Точно не знаю. Не даром "пивной" алкоголизм выведен в отдельную категорию. Вроде как и не напиваешься до беспамятства - но постоянно тянет выпить еще.
> 
> Ужасная вещь Очень большая часть молодежи на этом "висит" просто
> 
> Но есть хорошие новости!
> 1. Через неделю после отказа тяга уходит.
> 2. Отвыкнуть от пива не так сложно, как от крепких "напитков" или от сигарет. Особого дискомфорта нет.
> 
> Самое главное - твёрдо принять решение.


Плохие новости:
- Формирование алкоголизма - однонаправленный процесс. Т.е. если при сформированной зависимости, достигшей к моменту прекращения употребления своей клинической значимости (заключение по этому поводу делает специалист!) наступает "перерыв" в употреблении, то первая после периода воздержания бутылка пива (даже если с момента последней прошло 40 лет) продолжает череду предшествующих линейно!!! Это значит, что "перерыва" на самом деле нет. Есть только период вне употребления и "трезвый алкоголик". Человек остается со сформированной зависимостью на всю эту жизнь. Даже если зависимость у него сформировалась в 20 лет, он бросил пить в 21, никогда больше не пил, прожил до 80, то 59 лет он прожил трезвым алкоголиком без признаков зависимости.
- Алкоголизм - заболевание хроническое и пока неизлечимое, к сожалению, с высоким риском рецидива. Можно только не употреблять, тогда есть шанс закончить жизнь в трезвом рассудке (со всеми вытекающими отсюда выгодами).

Топикстартер! С этого момента перестаньте "кормить опухоль"! Она ничем вам о себе не напомнит в весь период воздержания, вы сможете продолжить свой путь и получить свой благой плод в этой жизни. Опухоль достаточно получила от вас, пора думать о себе...

----------

Ersh (04.02.2010), Yeshe (04.02.2010), Аминадав (04.02.2010), Буль (04.02.2010), Доржик (04.02.2010), куру хунг (04.02.2010), Орасио Оливейра (07.02.2010), Сергей А (04.02.2010), Шавырин (04.02.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Перевел краткую сутру о вреде алкоголя:

Наставления Защитника и Прибежища Падамба Ламы Гэгээна о вреде алкоголя

Алкоголь, порицаемый буддами трех времен,
Алкоголь, порождающий невыразимые большие беды,
Алкоголь, вызывающий беспорядок и деградацию,
Алкоголь, разжигающий свирепую злость и гордыню,

Алкоголь, вызывающий никому ненужные ссоры и скандалы,
Алкоголь, заставляющий ходить голым, не ведая стыда и страха,
Алкоголь, отлучающий от хорошей еды, питья и других вещей,
Алкоголь, уводящий от нравственной дисциплины как рыболовная сеть,

Алкоголь, запрещаемый Владыками Татхагатами,
Алкоголь, пресекающий жизненную вену Освобождения людей,
Алкоголь, портящий будущее тех, кто пьет его сегодня,     
Алкоголь, заставляющий упасть в Ад беспрерывных страданий, 

Алкоголь, приводящий в упадок путь Праджняпарамиты,
Если его будет пить отец, разорится и погибнет его сын, 
Если дать его выпить корове, будет одурманен ее теленок,
Алкоголь, заставляющий невольно совершать негодные деяния,

Алкоголь, запрещаемый к питью даже с кончик травинки,
Алкоголь, заставляющий упасть в Ад плача,
Алкоголь, разрушающий Учение Победоносного, 
Алкоголь, обладающий природой нрава бешеных омраченных лисиц, собак и свиней, 

Алкоголь, хоть возвышай его как шапку, но на деле оказывается ниже, чем сапоги,   
Алкоголь, вводящий в заблуждение так, что грязные
 нечистоты принимаются за хорошие напитки, 
Алкоголь, обращающий вниз подобно рту буквы «га», 
Алкоголь, приводящий в упадок прекрасные деяния высших,

Если его будут пить властители, он опустит их ниже подданных,
Если его будут пить книжники, он опорочит их в глазах друзей и родни,  
Алкоголь, вызывающий поведение схожее с поведением собак, свиней и злых духов, 
Алкоголь, препятствующий достижению земель и путей согласно Дхарме, 

Алкоголь, который отвергают высшие, рассматривая как страшнейший яд, 
Алкоголь, который порицали Джово Атиша и другие Гуру,
Алкоголь, вызывающий вздорное намерение взлететь в небо, если выпить немного, 
Алкоголь, заставляющий впасть в дурь и бешенство, если выпить излишне. 

Собаки облизывают их рты, 
К которым пристала блевотина,
Лежат как трупы посреди города,
Высшие стыдятся, а глупцы насмехаются.

Всесовершенно Знамя Победы Учения Будды, 
Но те имеющие облик монахов, что пьют алкоголь, 
Суть разбойники, бесстыдно рассеивающие на ветру, 
Драгоценную Дхарму Наставника Шакьямуни. 

Как труп Царя демонов-каннибалов, 
Не способны есть другие существа,
Кроме как маленьких червячков,
Возникших в его собственном теле. 

Так Дхарму Будды ведущую к Нирване,
Какие-либо тиртики не в силах разрушить.
Разрушают же те, кто, имея облик монахов,
Вовсе не следуют чистой нравственной дисциплине.

Известно, что даже изображение пьющего алкоголь 
монаха принесло вред чистому драгоценному Учению.

Бхикшу по имени Хорошо пришедший, 
Одурманенный алкоголем впал в невежество,
Проиграл в споре тиртикам и был осмеян,
И Будда-Учитель наложил запрет на алкоголь.  

Известно, что индийский Учитель по имени Ратнамитра,
Прибыв в Тангутское государство и увидев на дороге,
Некоего монаха несущего на плечах бутыль с алкоголем,
Невольно испытал такую сильную горечь, что умер. 

Известно, что во времена гонений на Учение Царем Лангдармой,
Был нарисован несчастливый рисунок пьющего алкоголь,
Монаха во дворце прекрасной Лхасы и было вознесено неправедное пожелание. 
И результат этой кармы внес вклад в то, что Учение едва не угасло. 

Трудно вынести притеснение драгоценного Учения Будды, 
Поэтому от сердца было сказано это, 
С равностным умом к другим, без надменного тона,
Не желая известности и пустой молвы.   

Хотя на это и не обратят внимание не слушавшие многократно Превосходную речь Будды,
Пренебрежительно оставившие путь обучения, 
Ненасытно предающиеся страстям и выпивке,
Глупцы, совершающие ужасные поступки.

Но высшие, что многократным слушанием,
Очистили мрак ума и согласно традиции Дхармы,
Усердствуют в высшей прекрасной нравственной дисциплине, 
И в реализациях, если услышат, то возрадуются. 

Эти наставления Защитника и Прибежища Падамба Ламы Гэгээна по изъявлению воли защищающего парный закон (светский и духовный) Старшего тайши Гонпокьяба перевел с тибетского на монгольский Вагиндра Сумати Кальпа Бхадра Дана входящий в послушники Онон Цугольского монастыря «Исполненный добродетели распространяющий счастье» в пятнадцатый рабжун в год земляной змеи (1869 г.) в первый весенний месяц, в двадцать первый день и ради возрастания даяния Дхармы было заказана резьба досок-клише.

----------

Joy (06.06.2011), Алексей Е (04.06.2012), Буль (07.02.2010), Светлана Тарасевич (08.06.2011)

----------


## Шавырин

"Пусть никто не соединяется с плохими друзьями,пусть никто не соединяется с низкими людьми. Привяжитесь к хорошим друзьям,привяжитесь к благородным людям."
(Дхаммапада,"Глава о мудрых")

----------


## Александр С

> Не, в пиве еще что-то содержиться, способствующее привыканию. Хмель? Солод? Химияя какая-то? Точно не знаю. Не даром "пивной" алкоголизм выведен в отдельную категорию.


В случае с пивом беда подкрадывается незаметно и употребляющий вроде бы не выпадает из социума, иногда - вплоть до попадания в реанимацию.

----------

Zom (07.02.2010)

----------


## Леонид Ш

Аквариум - Мама, я не могу больше пить

----------

Joy (06.06.2011)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Аквариум - Мама, я не могу больше пить


Православный будист Гребенщиков может просто не пить и мочь не пить тоже может - он давно уже крут и богат .

Т.Е. Эт как бэ не показатель  :Smilie: )

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Православный будист Гребенщиков может просто не пить и мочь не пить тоже может - он давно уже крут и богат .
> 
> Т.Е. Эт как бэ не показатель )


Неважно, кто такой БГ. Я предложил лишь прослушать песню, т.е. произведение искусства, несущее определенный смысл. Алкоголизмом страдают как бедные, так и богатые, стало быть крутизна и богатсво в этом деле тоже не показатели.

----------

Joy (06.06.2011)

----------


## Кузьмич

Так я как раз о смысле ... ПесТни пишутся и тем более поются неспроста .

----------


## Olle

Давно в cosmopolitan попадалась статья про девушку, которая боролась или вернее пыталась отказаться от выпивки, сегодня ее (эту статью) обнаружил и фразу, которая мне очень понравилась:

...в юности меня кто-то научил меня рисовать *Домик Трезвости*: берешь обычный календарик и закрашиваешь все числа, когда в твоей жизни имело место *любое возлияние*. И получается как бы такой домик с некоторым количеством не закрашенных окон.
*Чем больше в нем чистых окошек, тем светлее твоя жизнь*.

Это не про осознавание себя в пьяном виде, а про то чтобы осознать - сколько трезвых дней в году у тебя.

----------


## Raudex

> Довно в cosmopolitan попадалась статья про девушку, которая боролась или вернее пыталась отказаться от выпивки, сегодня ее (эту статью) обнаружил и фразу, которая мне очень понравилавь:
> 
> ...в юности меня кто-то научил меня рисовать *Домик Трезвости*: берешь обычный календарик и закрашиваешь все числа, когда в твоей жизни имело место *любое возлияние*. И получается как бы такой домик с некоторым количеством незакрашеных окон.
> *Чем больше в нем чистых окошек, тем светлее твоя жизнь*.
> 
> Это не про осознавание себя в пьяном виде, а про то чтобы осознать - сколько трезвых дней в году у тебя.


Имхо фигня. Если человек понимает что пьёт лишку но не имеет воли прекратить это - ему не нужны квадратики, а если не понимает  - он просто не станет заниматься всяким дурацким рисованием.

----------


## Olle

Это для летнего периода, когда у некоторых людей без пива и дня не получается, чтобы понять, что пьешь каждый день без выходных.
И фраза отличная - Чем больше в нем чистых окошек, тем светлее твоя жизнь.
С календариком из армейской жизни схоже.
Здесь даже выпивающему вроде как изредка можно увидеть сколько дней не трезвых получается в жизни.

----------


## Raudex

Ну вот серьёзно  я не могу представить что может заставить взрослого человека регулярно рисовать квадратики, что б потом будто бы внезапно обнаружить что квадратиков дюже много? Ну разве что для тинейджеров годится, им делать нечего вот они и рисуют "домики чего_то_там_всё равно_чего_лишь_бы_прикольно" или для старослужащих, ну оно и понятно.

----------


## Olle

Такое построение, даже мысленное, закрашенных дней заставляет задуматься о днях трезвости.
Я так своих знакомых прошу посмотреть на количество светлых дней в календаре, а их нет, этих светлых дней.

----------


## Joy

*2 Сатнам*
Капельницы. И больше не пить. Не ходить туда, где пьют и не приносить домой.
Захотелось выпить - 108 простираний.

Здоровья Вам!

----------

Слава Эркин (07.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2011)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Когда Его Святейшество давал паломникам обеты мирянина прошлым ноябрем, он привел пример одного человека, который, принимая обеты мирянина, честно сказал, что не сможет соблюдать воздержание от алкоголя. Тогда ему было сказано стараться употреблять меньше, но в обетах не отказано.

Если так нравится пиво - надо пить безалкогольное. Или выбрать только один день в неделю, когда можно выпить стаканчик чего-то. Потом раз в две недели, потом в три. И так постепенно избыть. Но если нет прямого понимания вреда алкоголя и того, что его употребеление ведет к страданию, - полагаю, от этой привычки не избавиться, даже если планомерно лечиться.

http://rutube.ru/tracks/3364929.html

----------

Буль (06.06.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2011)

----------


## Буль

> Ну вот серьёзно  я не могу представить что может заставить взрослого человека регулярно рисовать квадратики, что б потом будто бы внезапно обнаружить что квадратиков дюже много?


Уважаемый, напомню Вам что Вы много чего не можете себе представить. Ну, например, электрон. Не говоря уже о дебрях чужой психики.

----------

Raudex (07.06.2011)

----------


## Won Soeng

> Ну вот серьёзно  я не могу представить что может заставить взрослого человека регулярно рисовать квадратики, что б потом будто бы внезапно обнаружить что квадратиков дюже много? Ну разве что для тинейджеров годится, им делать нечего вот они и рисуют "домики чего_то_там_всё равно_чего_лишь_бы_прикольно" или для старослужащих, ну оно и понятно.


В тайм-менеджменте есть такой инструмент, называется "календарик-пинарик". Поищите в гугле или яндексе. 
Так вот, дюже взрослые и даже успешные люди делают ЭТО.

----------

Aliona (07.06.2011), Raudex (07.06.2011), Буль (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (07.06.2011)

----------


## ullu

> Или выбрать только один день в неделю, когда можно выпить стаканчик чего-то.


Хм, хороший совет кстати. Не только к алкоголю можно применить.Спасибо.

----------


## Леонид Ш

> Или выбрать только один день в неделю, когда можно выпить стаканчик чего-то





> Хм, хороший совет кстати. Не только к алкоголю можно применить.Спасибо.


Если уже есть зависимость, то к сожалению этот метод не сработает.

P.S. Кстати в день создания этой темы я последний раз употреблял алкоголь, и тогда мой ответ ответ в теме был *да*, ибо я посмотрел правде в глаза и осознал, что проблема с алкоголем есть. Сейчас уже прошло больше года, и я вообще об этом не задумываюсь.

----------

Raudex (07.06.2011), Алексей Е (07.06.2011), Марина В (08.06.2011), Пема Дролкар (09.06.2011)

----------


## Дэчен Намджрол



----------

Андрей Лиходедов (10.11.2012), Аньезка (04.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (09.06.2011)

----------


## HansQu

Мне очень помогла книга Алена Карра "Легкий способ бросить пить"
есть также отличный сайт www.notdrink.ru , тоже очень помог

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Думаю, еще очень действенный метод - как только накатило желание выпить - надо пойти и кому-то помочь. Заранее наметить себе - к кому можно пойти, - пенсионеру-соседу, в детский дом или в приют для животных. Главное, - не оставаться самому с собой и не идти в увеселительные места, которые способствуют приятности питья.

А вообще надо хорошенько разобраться, а что дает вам питье алкоголя - что именно вы им заменяете.

Можно еще 5 км пробежать - это вообще оччень хорошо помогает. Насыщает кислородом и дает некоторую естесственную эйфорию :Smilie:  И для здоровья полезно(это кто не хочет делать простирания).

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (09.06.2011)

----------


## Иван Петров

Все зависимости имеют одинаковую природу, поэтому и лекарство для них должно быть универсальным.
Вот, например, моё, успешно опробованое на широком спектре загрязнений: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?16536

----------


## Аалександр

Когда не видишь пропасть под ногами тогда не страшно,как в вашем случае.А в чём смысл вашего пьянства,от чего хотите убежать?От действительности окружающейВас,так ведь она не такая страшная,как может вам показаться.Если обращаетесь к учению Будды должны принять положение о следующей жизни и кем в таком случае вы можете родиться?Животным?Устраивает ли вас такая перспектива?Если да то спивайтесь смело.Только в этой жизни стоит примерить этот наряд.Не мойтесь месячишко заведите вшей и почувствуете как это пребывать в инертном состоянии.Должен быть страх перед будущим страданием.

----------


## Фил

> Или выбрать только один день в неделю, когда можно выпить стаканчик чего-то.


Эх, некропостинг.... Ну раз уж тема вылезла.

По моему как раз нет, не надо выбирать день. Это лазейка. Если есть зависимость,  то этот день будет каждый день.
Выбрал я день скажем "среда". А в четверг я подумаю, ну сейчас праздник (похороны, свадьба, день взятия Бастилии), нельзя же не выпить. Я пожалуй авансом, за следующую среду! А следующую среду - не буду. Я в пятницу - за следующую. И так далее по наклонной. 
А через неделю - а все равно ничего не получается.

Гораздо проще, на мой взгляд, все мосты сразу сжечь.
Тем более после где-то года не-употребления алкоголя осознаешь, какой это кайф, ничем не замутненное сознание.

И не надо агитировать ни за какой стаканчик вина за обедом, бокал шампанского за фуршетом, кружечкой пива на шашлыках.
Ничего нельзя.
НИ-ЧЕ-ГО!

----------

Akaguma (04.06.2012), Olle (10.11.2012), Алексей Е (04.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012)

----------


## Akaguma

Более года не пью спиртного по религиозным соображениям  :Smilie: 
До этого выпивал раза 3-4 в год по 2-3 рюмки водки на Новый год да на день рождение родных.

----------

Алексей Е (04.06.2012), Фил (04.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Более года не пью спиртного по религиозным соображениям 
> До этого выпивал раза 3-4 в год по 2-3 рюмки водки на Новый год да на день рождение родных.


А я совсем не по религиозным, а случайно так вышло, ввиду пиковой загруженности семейными делами. Но теперь даже на поминках пить алкоголь не буду, не хочется  :Smilie:

----------

Алексей Е (04.06.2012)

----------


## Фил



----------

Bob (04.06.2012), Fatah (30.06.2012), Kittisaro (04.06.2012), Liza Lyolina (10.11.2012), Olle (10.11.2012), Sucheeinennick (04.06.2012), Алексей Е (04.06.2012), Алексей Л (10.11.2012), Иван Петров (04.06.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Искренне надеюсь, что топикстартер избавился от своей привычки, если нравится пиво, то есть безалкогольное пиво. Теперь его научились делать очень неплохо.

Фил, верно, все так, как на Вашей картинке :Smilie:  Но есть разные степени привязанности и разные методы. Грубо говоря есть два способа, это немедленное прекращение и постепенное отвыкание, поскольку в случае употребления опьяняющих средств есть и телесная потребность. 

Конечно, идеально бросить неблагую привычку раз и навсегда мгновенно. Но будем честными, когда у человека есть определенная зависимость, это в большинстве случаев не получается. Вышеуказаный пример говорит о том, что девочка просто не осознала пагубность конфет как следует. Нужно, конечно же, для начала взрастить твердую мотивацию и понимать вред чего-то. Допустим, мы осознали этот вред до глубины. А дальше нужно найти правильный гибкий способ, который позволит оставить привычку, - постепенно или сразу, - не важно. Главное, чтобы он подействовал.

Я была свидетелем, как люди бросали пить-курить-обжорствовать, когда снижали свою привычку постепенно. Умные диеты, например, разрешают человеку два раза в месяц покушать как следует, как он хочет. Но при этом требуется, чтобы люди и при этом все-таки постарались последить за собой в сторону диеты хоть немного. Если не будет этого клапана у некоторых, - они просто взорвутся и от воздержания усилят дозу вдвойне. Так что такой метод есть. 

Лучше всего человека засадить в строгую изоляцию, пока яд не выведется и колоть его успокоительными. Но психологическую зависимость убрать гораздо сложнее, - то, что придется навсегда забить на алкоголь - для многих мысль ужасная. Поэтому надо "перехитрить" в какой-то мере собственный организм и собственный ум. НО, желательно, по-умному. :Smilie: 

Уверяю, что для тех, кто еще не погряз слишком в собственных дурных привычках такая отдушина поможет урегулировать свои действия. Если человек решил выпивать по пятницам, а у его друзей день рождение в среду, - он может решить, что на этой неделе "питейный" день в среду.  

Каждый из нас имеет какую-то неполезную привычку в той или иной форме. Он прекрасно знает, что она неполезная. Он прекрасно знает, как он себя уговаривает и извиняет насчет ее, закрывая глаза. Легко бросить пить, когда тебя алкоголь не волнует. Курить, когда едва куришь две сигареты в месяц, сесть на диету, когда надо потерять пару кг(которые, кстати, гораздо труднее обычно потерять, чем 10 :Smilie: ) Когда все не запущено.

Я, например, много лет борюсь в себе с недоделыванием дел и опозданиями. Уверяю, тут враз бросить нельзя. А вот постепенно организовать себя можно, уже получается лучше и лучше. Просто после каждого провала лучше анализируешь, для начала оттачиваешь более простые варианты, потом переходишь к сложным задачам, меньше берешь для начала обязательств, и постепенно привычка меняется. Тут есть две лазейки - не брать на себя лишних дел, и не обещать конкретное время, когда возможно :Smilie:

----------

Фил (04.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> А я совсем не по религиозным, а случайно так вышло, ввиду пиковой загруженности семейными делами. Но теперь даже на поминках пить алкоголь не буду, не хочется


Как и в любом навыке, нужно все, как в буддизме, такая тройка - РЕШИМОСТЬ-УСИЛИЕ-ВРЕМЯ. Тоесть, решить чего-то не делать или делать, хорошенько осознав необходимость, прилагать усилия, хотя бы маленькие, но постоянные в сторону цели, и, конечно, дать себе время  на изменения и не отчаиваться - результат будет.

Мне говорили, что я всегда буду мечтать о сигаретах, даже если бросила курить. Вот честное слово, совершенно забыла о привычке курить и не тянет. Хорошо иногда просто "переходить", переключившись на другое, когда в день столько дел, что некогда получать "удовольствие", - это замечательно, когда мысли переключаются....

----------

Фил (04.06.2012)

----------


## Фил

> Легко бросить пить, когда тебя алкоголь не волнует. Курить, когда едва куришь две сигареты в месяц, сесть на диету, когда надо потерять пару кг(которые, кстати, гораздо труднее обычно потерять, чем 10


 Поэтому я не сужу слишком строго и по себе (как некоторые из моих знакомых). Мне себя к алкоголю и сигаретам приходилось долгое время приучать. Поэтому отказался я от них с радостью.
А вот мне интересно, неужели все кто первый раз попробовали алкоголь и сигарету сразу же понравилось?
На мой взгляд, это такие социально обусловленный "развлечения", как обряд инициации во "взрослую жизнь". 
Что первая сигарета - гадость, тлеющая селитрованная бумага.
Что первая рюмка (даже не водки, а чего угодно повкуснее, хоть Бейлис) - все равно ГАДОСТЬ!

Как герой Басова в "Днях Турбиных"
- Как ловко Вы ее опрокидываете! (Лариосик про рюмку, которую выпил Мышлаевский)
- Постигается упражнением!  :Smilie: 

Может проще с детства не упражняться в мазохизме?

----------

Буль (10.11.2012), О-сэл Лхундруб (04.06.2012), Пема Дролкар (04.06.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (04.06.2012)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Ну, курить всем противно, думаю. А алкоголь пить противно, но он дает определенную раскованность и подъем поначалу. Вот это - главная беда, особенно для закопмплексованных и неуверенных в себе людей.

----------

Алексей Л (10.11.2013), Фил (05.06.2012)

----------


## Лена Алена

Я бросила, пока не знаю, как долго продержусь. Не хочу загадывать. Пила с 14 лет почти каждый день. Сейчас мне 37. Были конечно перерывы, между счастливым замужеством и рождением детей, но потом опять - поглотила пучина страданий!!!! :Smilie: )
В этом году начала делать нендро и поняла, что пить и делать практику одновременно НЕВОЗМОЖНО. Оч. плохо. Тут или одно или другое. Сейчас в жизни образовался некоторый вакуум, куча свободного времени и никаких особо интересов, т.к. раньше это все заполнялось алкоголем.Такое ощущение, что жизнь начинается с нового листа. Нет ни радости, ни печали. Все какое-то ровное. 
А если к алкоголной теме вернуться, то я для себя поняла, что мне никакой алкоголь нельзя "даже безалкогольный". Сижу пью чай. Берегу печень.

----------

Алексей Л (10.11.2012), Богдан Б (10.11.2012), Буль (10.11.2012), Кузьмич (11.11.2012), Пема Дролкар (10.11.2012), Топпер- (10.11.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2012)

----------


## Лена Алена

Ну, что простирания сделала, думала помру совсем, ан- нет жива. :EEK!: 
 Теперь если выпью (а пить я совсем не умею), то голова раскалывается, как репка. Так что нужно годик не попить....... а потом совсем тошнит от алкоголя, хотя........тянет дальше, но тошнит потом......... так что - демоны бойтесь, к вам идет Ваджрасаттва.....
Бросить пить не было целью, просто оно так складывается, что мешает практике. По крайней мере в моем случае.

----------

Aion (09.11.2013), Алексей Л (10.11.2013)

----------


## Айрат

> Ну, что простирания сделала, думала помру совсем, ан- нет жива.
>  Теперь если выпью (а пить я совсем не умею), то голова раскалывается, как репка. Так что нужно годик не попить....... а потом совсем тошнит от алкоголя, хотя........тянет дальше, но тошнит потом......... так что - демоны бойтесь, к вам идет Ваджрасаттва.....
> Бросить пить не было целью, просто оно так складывается, что мешает практике. По крайней мере в моем случае.


А со спортом у вас какие отношения? Если спортом серьезно заниматься, то и алкоголь из жизни уходит.

----------


## Дубинин

> Ну, что простирания сделала, думала помру совсем, ан- нет жива...


)))

----------

Liza Lyolina (10.11.2013), Алик (10.11.2013), Денис Евгеньев (10.11.2013)

----------


## Лена Алена

Вот со спортом нет у меня отношений, я - лентяй. Спасибо за рекомендацию. Нужно начинать. Я прочитала, что алкоголь это способ убить себя - не осознанный. Вроде к телу не нужно привязываться, но ценить жизнь, как-то мудрее.

----------

Мира Смирнова (10.11.2013)

----------


## Лена Алена

потешная, спасибо

----------


## Айрат

> Вот со спортом нет у меня отношений, я - лентяй. Спасибо за рекомендацию. Нужно начинать. Я прочитала, что алкоголь это способ убить себя - не осознанный. Вроде к телу не нужно привязываться, но ценить жизнь, как-то мудрее.


У меня особых проблем с алкоголем не было, но в студенческие годы употреблял много и часто. И заметил тогда, что когда я регулярно занимаюсь спортом - употребление алкоголя сходило на нет, когда спорт забрасывал, то снова начинались пьянки/гулянки. 
А спортом и сейчас продолжаю заниматься, без лишнего фанатизма он полезен для всех

----------


## Алексей Л

> Теперь если выпью (а пить я совсем не умею),


Сразу вспомнил одного ламу, ну значит взялся он мне рассказывать про буддизм, говорит мы сексом не занимаемся, даже самосексом, врачи думают что это плохо влияет на здоровье, воловые функции утрачиваются и мы не полноценные, а на самом деле если мы не занимаемся сексом то не значит что мы не можем, мы еще как можем (показывает). А я еду домой и думаю, если вы не занимаетесь, то как знаете что можете? Чудны дела твои, Господи!

----------

Neroli (10.11.2013)

----------


## Ойрат

Если человек не останавливается сам, его останавливает смерть.

----------


## Chikara

> Если человек не останавливается сам, его останавливает смерть.


И все начинается по новой).

----------

Кунсанг (11.11.2013)

----------

